# How to start 6 year old transplanted grape vines.



## Musirio (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi everyone!

I'm attempting to grow some grapes this year but....have a few questions!

I bought 10 - 6 year old Lucie Kulhmann grapes last fall and was wondering how to get them started. 

I've attached a pic of what the grape vines look like. 

I know I have to prune them and have done quite a bit of research on it but what I'm wondering is the following: 

If you notice the two big stalks on the bottom - how far do I prune ?
Do I have to prune those ?

Anything will help!

They're still dormant for a few more weeks.


Thanks!

- Dan


----------



## grapeman (Mar 31, 2013)

How much root were you able to move? The size of the root saved determines how much top growth you can sustain. Generally you are better off starting one year old vines. The more top you try to keep, the slower what is left will grow. Prune back to the straightest cane for a future trunk.


----------



## Musirio (Mar 31, 2013)

*Thanks for the reply Grapeman!*

I've attached another picture...

Should I prune back all the small vines and as well trim back vines 1 and 2 ?
They seem pretty thick and I was wondering if I could leave 1 and 2- since they were bigger if this would have any benefit - instead of having to grow another stem.

The root was as big as the pile of dirt surrounding the plant and as deep.

Thanks!

- Dan


----------



## grapeman (Apr 1, 2013)

That should work out alright even though I would go for the straighter canes. You only want about as much top growth as root growth when transplanted, but it is a bit more fore giving when the vines are dormant.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Apr 1, 2013)

It will be some 'tough love' when trimming. If you can get #2 to straighten up that would be a good one to go with, it looks larger. Cut off most of the others to get the height out of it, then let it branch out at the top. When transplanting grapes, its like starting over with them so don't expect any grapes for a few years.


----------



## Musirio (Apr 12, 2013)

Alright, so after some serious "tough love".
I came up with this. 

Do you guys think it will work ?

Thanks for the help too ! Really appreciate it!


----------



## grapeman (Apr 12, 2013)

Ifr that is meant to be a permanent trellis, it is really undersized even with a post at each vine. When you get a heavy crop load they will probably break off or tip over. I would put a nice 6 inch thick post at each end and anchor them off some how. That will support those 2x2 size posts so they can just act as vine stakes and the main load be carried by the main end posts.


----------

